# Ariens Deluxe 28 +



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

I've been lurking here for awhile and I am now considering purchasing the above snow blower (model # 921027). Here is my rationale:
- It has to be 27-30" wide.
- It has to have hand warmers
- it has to be a major brand
- I am 62 and want it to be my last blower. 

I will be retiring a 1995 MTD 24" 10 hp that I purchased new and has served me well. The issues with it are no handwarmers, and the fact that I have had to weld an iron strip across the bottom due to rot & wear (my fault for not keeping a better eye on it). I had to replace the main bearing on the impeller (the unit that actually throws the snow) a few years ago. I will likely keep it as a backup. After the 30" snow we got last weekend, I think a backup is desirable. 

The only downside on the Ariens is that it has the smaller engine versus the Deluxe 30. Let me know what you guys think. 

Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

Nobody has any experience with the Deluxe line of Ariens?
Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry, most of us only know about the older ones and don't know as much about new stuff.

The best advice I could give you is look at Ariens, Honda and Toro. Go to a dealer and drive a few around the parking lot and see which one feels better to you.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. As noted, all my blowers are 30-40 years old so I don't know anything on the new one. Sorry.


----------



## rccrfan (Feb 15, 2013)

Bruce, Im down in Milford and I bought a new Ariens Deluxe 28+ last weekend. I really like the machine. The build quality is great and it has lots of power. The hand warmers are super warm, which I find desirable. I have no complaints about the machine. I got one of the limited edition ones with the 305cc engine.


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

SHRYP & HCPBH,
I understand completely. That's how I usually am with my 1995 MTD SB and my 1973 Sears SS12 Garden Tractor. With advancing age, I have the need for handwarmers, and hopefully no drama with a new unit. When I was younger, if the SB broke down, I would just shovel it. Now, if I tried to shovel it I would likely have a heart attack. Especially with the 30-36" storm we got last weekend. 
Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

rccrfan said:


> Bruce, Im down in Milford and I bought a new Ariens Deluxe 28+ last weekend. I really like the machine. The build quality is great and it has lots of power. The hand warmers are super warm, which I find desirable. I have no complaints about the machine. I got one of the limited edition ones with the 305cc engine.


After last weekend, I guess you know what heay snowfall is..

The one that I was looking at, is enroute from the factory, so hopefully it is one of the limited editions also. That would be ideal as the only issue I had was the non-USA made motor. I don't have any qualms about it being made in China. My gripe is that it is putting us folks out of work. After nearly 40 years in manufacturing, I hate to see any manufacturing jobs lost. 

Thanks for your input. I'm pretty sure that I will put a deposit down on Monday.

Bruce


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

How do the handwarmers work? what generates the heat?
I have never used a snowblower that has that feature..
thanks,
Scot


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey sscotsman,
Are you the same Scott from mylargescale.com? I think I bought some Aristo switches from you about a year ago. I see you are also addicted to Ariens.... I really enjoyed your Ariens write-up. 
Bruce


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey Bruce,
yep, its me!  same Scot from MLS..
small world!








glad you could use the Aristo switches! (and welcome to the forum!)
Scot


----------



## rccrfan (Feb 15, 2013)

Bruce, I feel the same as you about the jobs being sent over seas. The 305cc engine on my Ariens is USA made. It is one of two remaining Briggs motors still made in this country. I believe the other is the 342cc. The Deluxe 28+ with the 250cc is model 921027, the motor is Briggs- but made in China.
The 305cc model I got is 921034, which was a limited run:

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...HefLnt&sig=AHIEtbSM5b2m6Pt7f3inbr8pXcdILXkRaw


If you didn't order already, check out snowblowersdirect.com. They have the 921034 on backorder if you can wait till Feb 21st.


----------



## rccrfan (Feb 15, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> How do the handwarmers work? what generates the heat?
> I have never used a snowblower that has that feature..
> thanks,
> Scot



They pick up current from the alternator on the motor I believe. There are thicker wires running to the handgrips that I followed back to the motor.


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> Hey Bruce,
> yep, its me!  same Scot from MLS..
> small world!
> 
> ...


It is indeed a small world. I never got too far with the switches other than to look and play with them for a few minutes, and then pack them away. I now have a fortune in track, locos, running stock, etc. I still don't have a layout...

With what I spent, I could have purchased the best pro model that Ariens offers...

Bruce


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

rccrfan said:


> Bruce, I feel the same as you about the jobs being sent over seas. The 305cc engine on my Ariens is USA made. It is one of two remaining Briggs motors still made in this country. I believe the other is the 342cc. The Deluxe 28+ with the 250cc is model 921027, the motor is Briggs- but made in China.
> The 305cc model I got is 921034, which was a limited run:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...HefLnt&sig=AHIEtbSM5b2m6Pt7f3inbr8pXcdILXkRaw
> ...


Thanks, I will have to check that out!
Bruce


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Last time I checked all the briggs are made in china now. Maybe its one of the few that were made before they moved. 

Btw the Deluxe 28+ was actually my snow blower of choice because of the hand grips and the price. I was actually thinking of getting it through snow blowers direct until I found I could find some snow blowers locally and fix them up (currently have 4) which I like because I'm able to fix them and 2 If one does break down I just use a different one.

You may also want to contact and ariens dealer as I saw on the site that they can sell just the hand grips separately and maybe you could get a model and have the dealer put the heated hand grips on. It might be worth a shot.


----------



## rccrfan (Feb 15, 2013)

Colored Eggs said:


> Last time I checked all the briggs are made in china now. Maybe its one of the few that were made before they moved.
> 
> Btw the Deluxe 28+ was actually my snow blower of choice because of the hand grips and the price. I was actually thinking of getting it through snow blowers direct until I found I could find some snow blowers locally and fix them up (currently have 4) which I like because I'm able to fix them and 2 If one does break down I just use a different one.
> 
> You may also want to contact and ariens dealer as I saw on the site that they can sell just the hand grips separately and maybe you could get a model and have the dealer put the heated hand grips on. It might be worth a shot.


No, its USA made. Its the last of them though from what i've read on here. See pic below

CAM00636 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Now that is a rare sticker. Maybe you should frame it lol. Maybe you could give us a little more info on this engine like the serial number so we can see if maybe there are a few engines still made here in the usa. Might also be able to contact briggs and see where it was made and when. Might help the rest of us out in trying to find usa built engines.


----------



## rccrfan (Feb 15, 2013)

Here is the serial number. I contacted Briggs and they verified that it is USA built.

CAM00626 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

This topic has the 3 remaining Briggs USA built engines listed

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...scussion/1364-made-usa-versus-made-china.html


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Did they give you the date it was produced. Going to keep a look out to see if I ever find any engines like that.


----------



## rccrfan (Feb 15, 2013)

No, I didnt ask. The machine is a 2013 model though so I'm assuming it is as well.


----------

